# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Hemisus marmoratus pignose frog

## Lija

anyone has any information on captive care?
 so far all i know they live under the ground all year except for 2 weeks when they get out to breed, eat ants or termites,  but might eat small crickets in captivity.

 the weirdest call and probably the most annoying http://amphibiaweb.org/sounds/Hemisus_marmoratus.mp3

----------


## Carlos

Hi Lija! Do not find the call annoying; it's almost like a loud cricket sound.  Not much about care; but this article on it's biology is extensive and you can deduct some care information from it: AmphibiaWeb - Hemisus marmoratus .  The green form is nice, not so sure about the dark ones.  Wonder if it will burrow for such long period in captivity or if it will stay out with habitat stable environment?  Do you have one?

----------


## Lija

no I don't have one, but have a chance to get. considering if it makes sense to try, I'm expecting it to be one of the most difficult frogs to keep in captivity, provided that will actually eat crickets, looking for any information that might help.

----------


## Carlos

> no I don't have one, but have a chance to get. considering if it makes sense to try, I'm expecting it to be one of the most difficult frogs to keep in captivity, provided that will actually eat crickets, looking for any information that might help.


According to my link:  _"The diet nearly exclusively consists of ants and termites." _ So unless you have a rather large ant or termite farm; that could be a problem.

----------


## Lija

yeah I saw it too, but elsewhere it says they will eat fruit flies and baby crickets in captivity....  i don't know frogs are not there yet, will be available in a few weeks, so i have time to think, may be I'll take a challenge on keeping a frog alive.. but when you know they appear for only 2 weeks and live underground for the rest  of the year, you might not know if they are alive or dead....
 I'm thinking since they are  burrowing  frogs and from africa climate, their care should be similar to pixies or pacmans- eco earth, some plants, similar temps and humidity, no uvb since they live underground.... i wonder what size of a tank they might need, smallish probably since they're small

 decisions, decisions.... i already have a challenge of dealing with nasuta, founding out things that nowhere are mentioned...

----------


## Carlos

Going out on a limb here; but my idea would be to simulate the climate that triggers emergence and leave it there.  That way they might stay out more and eat the flies and crickets.  Also, maybe try:  Ant Farm Central and get an ant colony going. IRT enclosure; even if frogs are small, would provide enough substrate depth to allow them to bury and roam around it freely.  Article says they can feed underground.

Do you have a thread or pics of your Nasuta?  Would love to see that one  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Lija

http://www.frogforum.net/other-frogs...rned-frog.html

----------


## Carlos

> http://www.frogforum.net/other-frogs...rned-frog.html


Thanks, nice thread.  If you decide to try Pignose; these might help:  Ants (Feeders and Pets) - Small Pet Feeders  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## Terry

Hemisus marmoratus is native to southern and eastern Africa. They are found in the savannas (grasslands). Although their normal diet is termites, they will readily eat earthworms in captivity.

----------

Lija

----------


## Lija

what is their captive habitat should look like? how exactly would you feed earthworms, i was under impression their mouses are tiny and fruit flies may be would be a good item to feed.

----------


## Carlos

Hi Lija!  Have you thought of setting up a cricket culture set-up?  When born they are pretty tiny and could probably fit in Pignose's mouth  :Frog Smile:  .

----------


## Lija

yeah, i have thought and actually just started, i'm getting 500 adults every week right now, so would be nice to have a constant supply of crickets, but the smell is what is killing me  :Smile:  we'll see, a show is in 2 weeks, may be whatever the guy got imported won't survive until then.

----------


## Lija



----------


## Carlos

Hi Lija!  Just read about this product today and think would be good experiment for those keeping ant/termite eaters: Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL SALES :: By Product Name :: Formic-Cal Plus :: Formic-Cal Plus 4 oz BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center  :Smile:  .

----------


## Lija

interesting, thanks.
 i decided not to get these, a few vendors had them, one that i trust  more said they are not really eating, but if i really want one he will  sell, the others were all about that they had no problems, haha, right  :Smile: 
 they actually tiny, no more then 1", not that pretty or impressive looking  and i like big fat ones lol
besides i thought given my history of frogs having every possible  the  worst and rare conditions that there are out here i better not to get  myself more trouble  :Smile:

----------

